# 2008 Castle Hill Competition



## Tseay (19/6/08)

Folks,

The 2008 Castle Hill Agricultural Society brewing Championship will proceed. It will be held on Sunday October 19th. Whilst we are still working on some aspects of the entry form and arrangements, I have attached a pdf of the style listing for the open ie non kit section of the comp, so those who wish to enter can begin planning.

This years comp will consist of three streams:

*Beer and Cheese*: Given the growing popularity of cheese making amongst home brewers we will running a comp that will allow brewers/cheese makers to submit a beer and a cheese (Camembert at this stage). We will also accept joint entries; this will enable cheese makers to team up with a brewer and vice versa. The cheeses and beers will be judged in their own right and then they will be judged as to how well they match each other.

We have secured the services of an eminent cheese judge who supervises the cheese comps at the RAS and the beer and cheese matching will be judged by the Simon Beveridge, Beer Sommelier and Restaurant manager from Redaok. 

*Kit and Clone Comp*: We are working with the sponsor of this section to complete details on beers to be matched.

*Open Brewing Section*: The detail of beers that may be submitted is detailed in the attached file. The judging panels will be joined by professional brewers, David Holyoak (Redoak), Damon Nott (Lord Nelson), Kevin ONeil(Snowy Mountains) and the very popular Sam Fuss ( Schwartz Brewery at the Macquarie Hotel).

You are more than welcome to get involved in the comp in judging/stewarding etc roles and if you have any queries please pm me.

We will post the complete entry details once final details have been worked out. 

Cheers 

Tseay 

View attachment 2008_show_beer_styles.pdf


----------



## capretta (21/6/08)

hey, looks good! 

the way i read it am i right in understanding in the cheese section the *only* category is camembert?

cheers


----------



## Stuster (21/6/08)

Great to see this one up and running again. Will hope to enter something.


----------



## Tseay (23/6/08)

capretta said:


> hey, looks good!
> 
> the way i read it am i right in understanding in the cheese section the *only* category is camembert?
> 
> cheers



Capretta

We chose camembert, because that appeared to be the first cheese kit that was on offer. and people had experience with Happy to consider other cheese types if the demand is there. 

Let me know if you think other types should be considered (soon) and I'll refer it on to our judge.

The following criteria will be used for camembert judging:

1.Overall appearance and workmanship showing good white mould cover.
2.Cheese aroma showing good clean smell and no off odours.
3.Clean creamy flavour on cutting with a pleasant taste that has a typical soft correctly matured body and texture and should not be too firm.
4.Both the outer skin and the centre of the Cheese will be tasted to judge the total cheese.
The cheeses will be judged at 10-12 degrees centigrade.

Cheers

T


----------



## mikem108 (23/6/08)

Will it be BJCP registered?


----------



## Tseay (23/6/08)

mikem108 said:


> Will it be BJCP registered?



Yes, the comp should be registered in the next week or two. The beers submitted wth the cheese will be judged in accordance with BJCP standards.


----------



## capretta (23/6/08)

Tseay said:


> Capretta
> 
> We chose camembert, because that appeared to be the first cheese kit that was on offer. and people had experience with Happy to consider other cheese types if the demand is there.
> 
> ...



hi , thanks, no it wasnt a critisism, just for clarification.. i think a narrow focus is better for both practicalities of judging and also it helps people focus their efforts often leading to a more satisfactory result all round (judging fairness, quality of entries and prestige of result, no use coming first when you are the only entrant in the "goat blue camembert washed rind kosher" category. 
good on ya for giving it a bash! im very interested..


----------



## Tseay (24/6/08)

capretta said:


> hi , thanks, no it wasnt a critisism, just for clarification.. i think a narrow focus is better for both practicalities of judging and also it helps people focus their efforts often leading to a more satisfactory result all round (judging fairness, quality of entries and prestige of result, no use coming first when you are the only entrant in the "goat blue camembert washed rind kosher" category.
> good on ya for giving it a bash! im very interested..



Hi,

Understand that you were only seeking clarification. On a separate point, one of the things we are working on is suitable drop off points for cheese entries. easier in Sydney than elsewhere. If there are any other potential cheese makers outside the Sydney metro area wishing to enter, would you please post here or pm me so we can see how best to get you into the comp.

Cheers

T


----------



## Tseay (26/6/08)

Folks,

FYI

I have attached the detailed cheese judging criteria that will be used:

Cheers 

View attachment Draft_Cheese_Judging_Criteria.pdf


----------



## joshuahardie (26/6/08)

Just confirming, my calendar has the 18th as a Saturday.

Will the comp be Saturday 18th, or Sunday 19th of October

Cheers
Josh


----------



## Tseay (26/6/08)

joshuahardie said:


> Just confirming, my calendar has the 18th as a Saturday.
> 
> Will the comp be Saturday 18th, or Sunday 19th of October
> 
> ...



Josh, thanks for spotting that, the beer judging will take place on Sunday October 19th.

I'll correct the original post (maybe it cant be- admin?)

T


----------



## Tseay (25/7/08)

I have uploaded the entry form and brochure below. If you want to get an overview of the comp, I suggest that you review the brochure first. Packs of brochures, entry forms etc have been mailed to entry collection points and will be available form other websites in due course.

Cheers


----------



## Tseay (25/7/08)

For some reason the entry form didn't load- here it is


----------



## Doc (26/7/08)

Here are the updated details for the 2008 Castle Hill Comp being run by the Hills Brewers Guild in conjunction with the Castle Hill and Hills District Agricultural Society.

Beers,
Doc 

View attachment Castle_Hill_2008_Comp_Brochure.pdf


View attachment Castle_Hill_Comp_2008_entry_form.pdf


----------



## capretta (26/7/08)

hey, what is the requirement for cheese entries regarding size? do you need a full wheel? 100gms? 
wouldnt want to send you a 3kg wheel if you are only going to throw it out


----------



## Tseay (27/7/08)

I'll contact our cheese judge and get back to you


----------



## Tseay (28/7/08)

capretta said:


> hey, what is the requirement for cheese entries regarding size? do you need a full wheel? 100gms?
> wouldnt want to send you a 3kg wheel if you are only going to throw it out



I am advised that in the first instance we need a whole cheese ( not a slice of cheese), with a minmum size of around 200-250g. Ideally the judges would like two cheeses but we can get away with one. I'll put a cheese FAQ together- so please advise any additional questions. We are reying on the expertise of others here so please let me know if there are any other issues that need covering off.

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (28/7/08)

Oooo nice and a local. Sounds like good fun. Always thought about entering one of these comps too...


----------



## Greg Lee (20/8/08)

Hi - is there a limit to the number of entries per class and per style? I can't find any reference to it in the Entry Form.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Tseay (21/8/08)

Greg that will be fine. If you want to submit more than one entry into a specific sub-category eg Dortmunder, just make sure that each entry is identified separately eg entry a,b, c etc so they are not treated as multiple bottles of the same entry.



Grego from SA said:


> Hi - is there a limit to the number of entries per class and per style? I can't find any reference to it in the Entry Form.
> 
> Cheers,
> Greg


----------



## Greg Lee (21/8/08)

Great, thanks for that Tseay, good news - it's just that some comps put a limit on number of entries per class and style, normally 2 and 1 respectively, so if you've got a Pale Ale category and it includes IPA, APA and OZPA you really have to choose what to send, or if there's an IPA Class/Cat and then split into styles of UK, US and say Imperial then you'd be limited to only one UK IPA...all the comps seem to quite different when it comes to entries per Class and style as well as the actual groupings per class and style.

Cheers!


----------



## Stuster (30/9/08)

Chris, can I just confirm a couple of things. 

First, is the judging only on Sunday 19th? Any idea what time it should kick off? 

And second, the class summary includes number 20 - Other BJCP categories. Does that mean that any other beers that are in the remaining BJCP categories can be entered in this class? Does this also include ciders and meads or just beers?


----------



## rclemmett (30/9/08)

I dropped my entries off on the weekend and had two specialties in there #23, hope that is okay.


----------



## Tseay (30/9/08)

Stuster said:


> Chris, can I just confirm a couple of things.
> 
> First, is the judging only on Sunday 19th? Any idea what time it should kick off?
> 
> And second, the class summary includes number 20 - Other BJCP categories. Does that mean that any other beers that are in the remaining BJCP categories can be entered in this class? Does this also include ciders and meads or just beers?



Hi Stu,

At this stage judging is scheduled for the Sunday only, I've been away until late last week and dont know what the entry tally is. If the number of entries demand it we could run some judging on Saturday, but Sunday will be the main day for both Cheese and Beer. We expect to start at 10 am but I will get Justin to confirm. If you have a beer entry that is not detailed on the BJCP list, please enter it under the 20- Other BJCP . If there is a BJCP spec available, we'll judge anything. The proviso being that we will not make an award in a specific category/sub-category if there are less than 3 entries, but the entry will still qualify for best best in show etc. We will be judging beer only. We thought about mead last time but Andrew Walsh is the only person who I know in the country who has mead judging experience and he is a long way from Castle Hill, so we limit the comp to beer.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Stuster (30/9/08)

Fair enough. Will definitely be there on the Sunday. Makes sense about limiting it to beer. I was hoping to enter a braggot in a comp but it seems it has to live a lonely life in my shed.


----------



## Muggus (1/10/08)

Submitted my entries to my LHBS. 
Very excited, being my first comp and all. 
Looking forward to seeing how they go.

Just out of interest, not that I submitted one in this comp, but if I were to submit an "Imperial" pilsner of sorts, would it be best to submit that under something like Catagory 20? 
Considering it isn't a recognised style, and all that...


----------



## Stuster (1/10/08)

Yeh, an Imperial Pilsner should go in that catch all category. Maybe you should make one for the Xmas case and we can judge it then. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Muggus (1/10/08)

Stuster said:


> Yeh, an Imperial Pilsner should go in that catch all category. Maybe you should make one for the Xmas case and we can judge it then. :icon_drunk:


Made one a couple of months ago, but I bottled it in mostly 330ml bottles.
Might have to bring some along on the swap day for some 'sampling' instead.


----------



## capretta (3/10/08)

Going to drop off 3 entries to northern brewer in wollongong on my way to work today.. unfortunately i went away for holidays recently and when i got back my cheese entries, well long story short im not interested in poisoning anyone  so no cheese entry.. next year for sure!


----------



## Tseay (3/10/08)

Muggus said:


> Submitted my entries to my LHBS.
> Very excited, being my first comp and all.
> Looking forward to seeing how they go.
> 
> ...



Just a thought, it depends on how "imperial " your Imperial Pilsener is. The New BJCP spec for Classic Imperial Pilsener goes to 40 IBUs and 6% alcohol. Suggest you check out the BJCP web site and see if your beer falls close to the spec.

Cheers


----------



## Tseay (3/10/08)

Tseay said:


> Just a thought, it depends on how "imperial " your Imperial Pilsener is. The New BJCP spec for Classic Imperial Pilsener goes to 40 IBUs and 6% alcohol. Suggest you check out the BJCP web site and see if your beer falls close to the spec.
> 
> Cheers



Make that Classic American Pilsener


----------



## Muggus (3/10/08)

Tseay said:


> Just a thought, it depends on how "imperial " your Imperial Pilsener is. The New BJCP spec for Classic Imperial Pilsener goes to 40 IBUs and 6% alcohol. Suggest you check out the BJCP web site and see if your beer falls close to the spec.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I took a look at that and thought it would probably be closest to what I have. 

The style seems to call for some 'corn-adjunct' character, which I don't have. With my beer being up around 10% and 60IBU, it's probably a bit too imperial also! :blink:
I stuck with more 'normal' entries instead. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tseay (15/10/08)

Many thanks to all who entered and who have offered to help out. 

We have had something like a 75% increase in entries over the previous comp which has put pressure on resources. We will now judge over two days. There has been a change in the style mix submitted this year with a reduced proportion of English and Irish styles but a heap of more complex Euro styles.

Thanks again


----------



## The Scientist (19/10/08)

Hope the comp went well by all accounts,

Any idea when results will be out? 

Beautiful day for a brewing comp and not too bad drinking weather either  

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Stuster (19/10/08)

Chris said the results should be out in a couple of days. There were more entries than they were expecting but judging all got finished today. 

It was a bit hot for judging big stouts today in fact. A RIS in 30C is not quite right.


----------



## The Scientist (19/10/08)

Stuster said:


> Chris said the results should be out in a couple of days. There were more entries than they were expecting but judging all got finished today.
> 
> It was a bit hot for judging big stouts today in fact. A RIS in 30C is not quite right.



A bit hot for stouts you say, well hopefully my Wit went down a treat. Perfect beer for a warm day, but we'll have to wait and see.

Cheers for the update Stuster :beer: 

TS


----------



## Tseay (20/10/08)

Many thanks to all who helped with the judging and lead up to the comp. To name a few:

The ISB boys; Stuart, Gavin and Craig, Joe and Gary (HomeBrewWorld)
The HBG team: Justin, Pete S, Randall, Glenn, Pete M and Jazza and Brett who helped in the lead up.
Professional Brewers: Matt (St. Peters Brewery), Alan (Paddies Brewery) and Damon (Lord Nelson).
SWMBO: Rhonda who acted as part-time fridge Nazi and nerve centre controller.

My apologies if Ive left anyone of the list. 

Our next steps are to validate the results, run the macros etc and we will post up a winners summary in the next couple of days. The Show Society is mailing out the judging forms this week. I will be in touch with those whose beers have made it into the Australia v Canada comp in the next couple of days. All agreed that the quality of this years entries was outstanding, so congratulations and thanks to all who entered.

Chris


----------



## glennheinzel (20/10/08)

Tseay said:


> Many thanks to all who helped with the judging and lead up to the comp. To name a few:
> 
> The ISB boys; Stuart, Gavin and Craig, Joe and Gary (HomeBrewWorld)
> The HBG team: Justin, Pete S, Randall, Glenn, Pete M and Jazza and Brett who helped in the lead up.
> ...



And thanks to you for taking the lead in organising and running the event!


----------



## beer slayer (20/10/08)

Thanks Chris

Thanks to you and Justin for running another well run comp. I had a great couple of days.
I think a special thanks should go to the lovely lady there who orgiansied a lovely lunch.
She kept us topped with water and crackers. Pass on my thanks.
See you all at the next one.
Cheers
Joe


----------



## Stuster (20/10/08)

beer slayer said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> Thanks to you and Justin for running another well run comp. I had a great couple of days.
> I think a special thanks should go to the lovely lady there who organised a lovely lunch.
> ...



Exactly. Thanks for getting this off the ground again, Chris. :icon_cheers: 

There really was a high standard of entries and thanks for laying on more than some a few sausages. h34r:


----------



## phonos (23/10/08)

No pressure, but does anyone know where and when the results will be released?


----------



## Tseay (23/10/08)

I've had a small problem with my laptop crashing on Monday. ( ok the results are safe)- Results (winner and place getter summary) should be available in the next day or so and will be posted here, the HBG site and ultimately the Castle Hill Ag Soc site. Apologies for the delay.


----------



## phonos (23/10/08)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Tseay (24/10/08)

Folks, initial review is showing a number of tied results. Results are particularly close ( 2 points separate the top 3 beers). We will have to review indvidual judgng sheets again and I will need a call from the show people if they will provide a 1st, 2nd and 3rd award when there are joint winners at a particular level or whether their policy is to cascade results. eg Where there are a joint winnersof 2nd place, will a third place award be made. I now don't expect to release final place getters until the end of next week. 

I appreciate entrants are keen for the results and will get them to you as soon as possible.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## capretta (24/10/08)

sounds good mate, dont stress yourself  tied places? that just means more people come first!!


----------



## Barry (29/10/08)

Good Day
Received by score sheets yesterday and greatly valued the comments. Sorry I couldn't judge, on holidays at the time and no real time to be there. So thanks to Chris and all the judges, stewards etc. for your time and effort, much appreciated. :beer:


----------



## joshuahardie (29/10/08)

Are the scores online anywhere?


----------



## capretta (29/10/08)

+1 barry, i also received my scoresheets yesterday, very impressed with the speed  also the scores rated the beers in the way i pretty much expected with helpful comment. Thanks again to all who took part in organising the event..
:beer:


----------



## Stuster (29/10/08)

I'll just echo that. Great to get the scoresheets back so soon.

Also, please do drop me an email if I judged your beer and you think I'm wrong, want further feedback. Death threats welcome also.


----------



## phonos (29/10/08)

I received my scoresheet yesterday too. Stu - you were one of the judges, and I think you you did a good job at describing how the beer departed from the style guidelines. Thanks, and I hope you enjoyed the beer!


----------



## Muggus (29/10/08)

Stuster said:


> Also, please do drop me an email if I judged your beer and you think I'm wrong, want further feedback. Death threats welcome also.


Tempting... 

Nah, I was stoked with my results, and glad to get some good quality feedback. 
Big up to everyone involved in the organising and judging the event. 
Will definately be submitting some more entries next event!


----------



## Stuster (1/11/08)

Just wondering if the results might be coming out soon. Again, no pressure, just wondering.


----------



## The Scientist (1/11/08)

Stuster said:


> Just wondering if the results might be coming out soon. Again, no pressure, just wondering.



Don't worry Stuster, youre not the only one :mellow: 

If everyone has their score sheets, we could work it out ourselves. Thats if we were organised enough  

The score sheets have just made me more inpatient, cuz it seems one of my beers has done quite well and now I'm left hanging in suspense :unsure: 

It's like the sleep before Xmas that never comes  

Patience is a virtue.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Muggus (1/11/08)

The Scientist said:


> Don't worry Stuster, youre not the only one :mellow:
> 
> If everyone has their score sheets, we could work it out ourselves. Thats if we were organised enough
> 
> ...


Hahaha + 1
Exactly what i'm thinking!
Probably doesn't help having friends and family bugging me for results at every opportunity.


----------



## Barry (1/11/08)

My IPA got 43 if that helps (21+22)


----------



## petesbrew (1/11/08)

Nice work Chris. Got mine this week and am very happy with the comments & scores. But damn, my knk scored higher than my two AG's!


----------



## rclemmett (2/11/08)

The waiting game sucks. Who wants to play hungry hungry hippos?

Two of my beers seem to have developed infections, note to self, try all beers sober prior to entering. :huh: 

I have to say the judges are very polite and offered excellent feedback, I feel I would not have been so nice if in their postion.

I feel I better undestand specialty grains now in relation to complex malt flavours (sound of penny dropping).

Hope the results come soon. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tseay (3/11/08)

Folks, thanks for your patience. Winners and place getter results are attached:

Please read the comments at the bottom of the report, it will make any apparent inconsistencies more understandable.

Just a reminder that the actual awards- cards, ribbons etc will not be distributed until after the show, which I think is in late February. There have been some prizes donated and they go will out once I get to that level of detail, as will the completion of the BJCP report.

Cheers 

View attachment Castle_Hill_Comp_Awards_Winners_and_Places.pdf


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/11/08)

Well done Doc and Barry


----------



## eric8 (3/11/08)

**Placing: A placing is awarded to the three highest scoring beers. In the event of a tie between two or more entries for a
placing, the fourth beer has been awarded highly recommended (HR) status.

Does this mean i will receive a ribbon?

I can't believe i came fourth in my first competition, woohoo!!


----------



## Tseay (3/11/08)

My understanding is that "HR" wll receive a "card" with that on it. There are two types of ribbon- a grand champion ribbon and a regular ribbon. The Grand Champion ribbon is for major winners, eg Best in Show. From memory "first in category" gets a "card" plus regular ribbon. Details are on the entry form I think/hope




eric8 said:


> **Placing: A placing is awarded to the three highest scoring beers. In the event of a tie between two or more entries for a
> placing, the fourth beer has been awarded highly recommended (HR) status.
> 
> Does this mean i will receive a ribbon?
> ...


----------



## capretta (3/11/08)

heh heh i think barry needs to enter these comps to get ribbons to make coats out of... he certianly couldnt need the feedback!!


----------



## eric8 (3/11/08)

A card is as good as a trophy to me, I think I might even frame it. That just makes me want to do even more brewing. YAY for me.


----------



## Stuster (3/11/08)

Nice one, capretta. :lol: 

Thanks for all the work you've put in, Chris. Happy to get a few places, especially for my Rats n mice beer.


----------



## petesbrew (3/11/08)

eric8 said:


> A card is as good as a trophy to me, I think I might even frame it. That just makes me want to do even more brewing. YAY for me.


Congrats Eric!
Man I'm stoked. 3 of my 5 beers entered got awards!!! Straight to the pool room with those cards!


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/11/08)

capretta said:


> heh heh i think barry needs to enter these comps to get ribbons to make coats out of... he certianly couldnt need the feedback!!
> View attachment 22219




ROFL.
Got to print that off in colour & plaster it on the wall for the next meeting.

Pete


----------



## eric8 (3/11/08)

petesbrew said:


> Congrats Eric!
> Man I'm stoked. 3 of my 5 beers entered got awards!!! Straight to the pool room with those cards!



Congrats to you to Pete. Aahhh nothing like a nice pat on the back.


----------



## Barry (3/11/08)

Thanks Capretta and Peter, it makes it all worthwhile. And a real thank you to Chris for his effort, time and patience. :icon_cheers:


----------



## BOG (3/11/08)

I'm having trouble reading the results.

I assume it's category winner, then style. But there are numerous styles missing. Was there no entries in that style?

Also, There are no scores. It's not about 1st and 2nd etc. It's about how high your beer scored compared to the winner.. etc.

I'm interested in the scores for an 8B & 8C to compare the quality of the field.



Are the CH results always like this ?



BOG


----------



## capretta (3/11/08)

BOG said:


> I'm having trouble reading the results...
> 
> I assume it's category winner, then style. But there are numerous styles missing. Was there no entries in that style?
> 
> ...



you seem upset!! 

i thought it was pretty easy to figure out, though maybe not the best spreadsheet ever! 

doesnt look like style category winners were given, which comps do that? 

also, i think unless the same judges are doing the whole lot a numerical score is largely irrelevant, a comparison within a single category may prove useful but to compare different panels/categories i think is not insightful..

which ones were missing?


----------



## Muggus (3/11/08)

Woah! Presidents Choice award! I'm deadset speechless!


----------



## paullunney (3/11/08)

Congrats to all who placed and a big thank you to all those involved in running and judging of the event!

...just FYI and perhaps the purposes of printing these place-getter "cards".. second place for the pilsner category should read "Paul", not "Peter", Lunney. ta!


----------



## stieger (3/11/08)

Congratulations to all the place getters and a big thank you to those who helped run the comp.

Another spelling mistake regarding names, the second place getter in the light lager class and the first place getter in the dortmunder export class, surname is spelt Stieger not Stieber, just thought i's let you know as i dont want my first certificate to read Stieber.

Cheers guys and thanks again


----------



## Stuster (3/11/08)

I suggest you drop Tseay a PM with that info. Just to be sure as he may miss those posts and, as you say, you really don't want your first winning certificate to have the wrong name on.  

And well done. :super:


----------



## BOG (3/11/08)

Capretta,

Not upset just a bit confused. 
I entered the NSW comp and was able to see the score for each beer entered. It meant I could see a comparison of where say Barry scored compared to me for the same style beer.
Without the score there is no way to tell if any beers entered here where outstanding (40+ out of 50 ) or that they just came 1st out of a low scoreing group.

I'm assuming that the same beers score would be within a few points (10%) across multiple comps based on quality judging.

Basically I'm trying to work out if my 104.5 point ESB in the NSW Comp would have been compedetive in the CH comp.

I'm more interested in trying to make a 120 point beer than getting a ribbon ( but maybe next year !)


BOG


----------



## Blackfish (4/11/08)

Nice! Cheers to all the good folk who made this happen, especially Tseay for what must have been a tricky job.

I'm going to do this again for sure!


----------



## Tseay (4/11/08)

Thanks for the advice on names. I think this happened when names have been transferred from the entry forms to the database. I'll advise the Show Soc that changes will be coming but wait till the end of the week, in case there are any other changes. Especially likely changes of address.

We have not published a complete set of results , partly due to resources, plus we would need to get agreement from all entrants to do so. What happens in future comps will be up to the organisers. As far as comparing results to other comps is concerned, because of the growth in the numbers of entries (+75%)and the decline in available judges (-25%), we were obliged to limit the judging to two judges per beer, unlike the three judges per beer that we would have preferred. This has reduced the level of discrimination between beers and my guess is that intercomp comparision would not be as accurate. I think the best comparision would be the judges comments.

I understand that brewers are keen to understand where they ranked so I'll look into publishing a ranking report for each brewer, but it wont happen straight away.

Chris


----------



## joshuahardie (4/11/08)

Have all the feedback sheets been mailed out?

I am hearing some people comment that they received theirs early last week, but I have not seen anything turn up.

Should I be expecting anything in the mail?

Cheers
Josh


----------



## Tseay (4/11/08)

PM sent 
quote name='joshuahardie' date='Nov 4 2008, 09:41 AM' post='371945']
Have all the feedback sheets been mailed out?

I am hearing some people comment that they received theirs early last week, but I have not seen anything turn up.

Should I be expecting anything in the mail?

Cheers
Josh
[/quote]


----------



## Greg Lee (4/11/08)

Well, those results were worth waiting for!

Thanks to all the organisers and judges - nice work, really good detailed feedback - I also like the official BJCP score sheet as it gives you a good idea of the judges experience as well.

Will definitely give it another crack next year.

To answer BOG's question - i think the "Explanation of Results/Placings" on the final page of the results sheet pretty much covers it - I had trouble working it out too, then it finally clicked... (every comp is different so its hard to keep track of how its all done)
*"As per competition rules, an award is not made where there are less than 3 entries in a specific style or category.
**However each beer is still eligible for a category and other awards. This explains why a beer may be placed in a
**category but not in a style within the category. Similarly if there are less than three entries in a category, a category
*_*award will not be made, but the beer still qualifies for higher level awards. E.g. Best in Show"
*_
I agree, would be nice to see scores (no issue from me with publishing them), sounds like we might see them at some stage anyway.

Thanks again.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## newguy (4/11/08)

I just want to add something regarding the publishing of scores. I'm a National BJCP judge and have judged in more comps than I can remember.

Sometimes a category gets so many entries it isn't feasible for one panel of judges to evaluate them all. For instance, my club's last two comps had >30 entries in the American Pale Ale category alone. It had to be split so that the APAs, American Ambers, and American Browns all had to be judged separately, but simultaneously. When all judges had finished judging their individual subcategory, they all got together with their table's top beers to decide an overall 1st, 2nd and 3rd.

It's possible that one set of judges are very generous with scores and it's also likewise possible that another set is rather stingy with their scores. Imagine a situation where all judges unanimously agree that beer X is the winner, followed by Y, and Z is the overall 3rd place beer. It's entirely possible that Z had the highest score if it was originally judged by the generous judges. In cases like this, publishing the scores would only lead to some very confused people and likely some very hot tempers.

I know you're probably thinking "don't they rescore the beers to give the 1st place the highest score?" No. Why? It's not a matter of rescoring only the top 3 beers - you'd actually have to alter the scores of all beers, from all judges. Why? Again, after rescoring the top 3, it's possible that beers that didn't place actually scored higher than the top 3. Another reason they're not rescored is that after judging 10+ beers and having a mini-BOS round to determine the overall top 3, you're damn tired. All you want to do is finish and either go home, eat, or move on to the next round. Not publishing scores helps to "protect" your judges from the tiresome job of ensuring consistent scores amongst judges with widely varying experience, preferences, and backgrounds.

Edit: As others have said, enter your beer into multiple competitions and look for trends in the comments/evaluations. Scores are rather irrelevant (but I admit that high scores are nice).

My $.02, such as it is.


----------



## joshuahardie (4/11/08)

Tseay said:


> PM sent



Tseay, 
Was this sent? my inbox is empty?
Josh


----------



## Tseay (4/11/08)

joshuahardie said:


> Tseay,
> Was this sent? my inbox is empty?
> Josh




Sent again


----------



## joshuahardie (4/11/08)

All sorted

Thanks for the update Chris

Cheers

Josh


----------



## Tseay (4/11/08)

joshuahardie said:


> All sorted
> 
> Thanks for the update Chris
> 
> ...



One sheet sent twice as sheets stuck together.


----------



## Gulpa (4/11/08)

Nice. Big thanks to Tseay and others involved for all the time and effort. Brilliant job. Congrats to all.


Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## rclemmett (3/4/09)

Just got my ribbons in the mail... I guess that means the show has come and gone... Oops.

FFS, three different ways of spelling my name <_< 

I guess at least some are correct.....


----------



## Stuster (3/4/09)

Rob2 said:


> Just got my ribbons in the mail... I guess that means the show has come and gone... Oops.



Got mine too.

It seems our club is running this show this year and it will be held mid-October. Look out for more details soon.


----------



## floppinab (3/4/09)

Rob2 said:


> Just got my ribbons in the mail...



Me too, a first and a second. woo hoooooo










out of 4 in that class.................


----------



## Doc (3/4/09)

Got mine too.

Tested out the new dig camera last night on them.
The Hills Champ sash is the big green one behind the blue ones.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## eric8 (3/4/09)

Doc said:


> Got mine too.
> 
> Tested out the new dig camera last night on them.
> The Hills Champ sash is the big green one behind the blue ones.
> ...



They almost look as good as my single off white for third, :lol: <_<


----------



## Barry (3/4/09)

Received mind yesterday. Again thanks to all involved. Hope to steward or judge this year if needed.


----------



## Muggus (3/4/09)

Was stoked to find a nice little package in the mail earlier this week.




Didn't realise the ribbons would be so shiny!  
Gonna have to find somewhere to pin them now.


----------



## capretta (3/4/09)

haha , yep thanks again to the organisers.. the ribbons are great. i feel like i've been showing prized bulls or something! whatever happened to the canada thing incidently? 
cheers, cam


----------



## petesbrew (7/4/09)

Got mine on friday. 2x 2nds & 2x 3rds. Woohoo!
Once the Garage/brewery is sorted out I'll pin them up somewhere.

Had one final dry stout which scored twice, so what better timing to polish it off!?

Cheers Chris for the hard work & Headaches.


----------



## Gulpa (9/9/09)

Anything happening with this comp this year?

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Stuster (9/9/09)

Yes. Going ahead, but a bit later (in November). Full details should be out soon, but I can tease you by saying there should be a prize to brew with a very well-known NSW micro-brewery.


----------



## Gulpa (9/9/09)

Stuster said:


> Yes. Going ahead, but a bit later (in November). Full details should be out soon, but I can tease you by saying there should be a prize to brew with a very well-known NSW micro-brewery.



Thanks Stuart.


----------

